
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (October 2014) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
yen223
Generalist software engineer for hire. You need an MVP, I can build it. You
need a website, I can develop it. You need a script to automatically deploy
your project, I can code it. No job's too big or too small.

I have prior experience developing software for Western Digital and Accenture.

Tech stack: Strong Python scripting scripts, being familiar with web
development using Django and Flask, data scraping with Requests and
BeautifulSoup, and devops with Ansible.

I have some minor front-end experience. Currently toying with React.js and
d3.js. Hit me up at my email (in profile), or on skype at wei.yen.22

Github: [https://www.github.com/yen223](https://www.github.com/yen223)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-
yen/39/ba9/aa6](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/lee-wei-yen/39/ba9/aa6)

oDesk:
[https://www.odesk.com/users/~0102637248711c1f27](https://www.odesk.com/users/~0102637248711c1f27)

Keywords: Python, Django, Flask, Ansible, Postgresql, Linode, web development.

------
jpwagner
SEEKING FREELANCER (part-time or full-time)

Trill - Boston / Cambridge MA (open to REMOTE) --
[http://trill.me/](http://trill.me/)

Trill helps you find local live shows (currently in its pilot city of Boston)
and everything that happens on a stage (music, theater, comedy, dance, etc).

We are super early stage, seed funded, and focused on the following 3 value
props: (1) provide a very complete db of live shows (2) provide value to event
venues and producers by getting them access to data about their audience (3)
allow for a complete integration of event discovery/one-click-
buy/transportation from your phone.

We are looking for a few awesome contributors:

(1) We need a UI development expert: bootstrap3, handlebars, javascript
wizardry.

(2) We need a growth hacker with a focus on inbound marketing.

(3) We are quickly growing and would love to talk to people interested in our
vision with any assortment of amazing abilities (django/python-related a
plus!)

Please reach out to careers@trill.me or to me personally at <my-hn-username>
[at] trill [dot] me

~~~
Richi777
Hi,

We at InfoBeans Inc. can help you make this UI development work.

We are a CMMI Level 3 Software Services Company Headquartered in California
and offices in Georgia.

We work on competitive rates with world class technology team ready to support
in flexible business models.

I look forward to your reply.

Thanks & Regards,

Richard Sawant Business Development Team Tel: +1 404 400 1891 || E-Mail:
richard.sawant@infobeans.com || URL: www.infobeans.com

------
ashkang
SEEKING WORK - Remote

C/C++/Go developer from Tehran. I'm familiar with a variety of libraries and
tools and can help you build many things, ranging from complex real-time
applications to small and fast RESTful web services. I'm familiar with
technologies on top of GNU/Linux toolstack for both development and system
administration purposes. Will also work for bitcoins. $20/hours.

Keywords: C, C++, Go, Linux, OpenCV, gSoap, Restbed, redis, mysql, bash,
boost, javascript, html, css, nodejs, sysadmin. Resume:
[http://tehlug.org/~ashkan/files/resume.pdf](http://tehlug.org/~ashkan/files/resume.pdf)
TeX version:
[http://tehlug.org/~ashkan/files/resume.tex](http://tehlug.org/~ashkan/files/resume.tex)
Email: ghassemi AT ftml DOT net

------
czerwin
SEEKING FREELANCER - San Francisco Bay Area, REMOTE is acceptable

Windows Python programmer with focus on creating Windows Services

[https://www.scalyr.com](https://www.scalyr.com)

We are an early stage startup building a log management, monitoring, and
alerting service based on our experience running cloud services at Google. We
are seeking a freelancer to adapt the agent program that our customers run on
their servers to collect system metrics and server logs. It is written in
Python and currently runs on Linux so we are looking to adapt it for Windows.

This is a great opportunity to work with a small, very engineering-focused
company at an early stage of development working with very interesting
technologies. The project will have a big impact on our customers. Plus, the
agent is open sourced so this work benefits the community and will give the
developer something they can point at for future employers. Finally, this
project could result in more ongoing work in the months / years to come.

The main tasks will include:

* Create a build process that will bundle the Python agent as a Windows executable and run it as a Windows service (using something like py2exe)

* Create an installer

* Develop a mechanism to allow our users to easily update the agent when new releases are made

* Write code to collect relevant system metrics from the Windows server

We are looking for candidates who meet the following requirements:

* Windows expert, focusing on Window Services and best practices

* Have built Windows executables from Python on previous projects

* Have created installers for Windows

* Must be willing to provide ongoing support (which we will pay for as needed)

Interested? Email contact@scalyr.com with resume and brief description of how
your background matches our candidate requirements.

------
eudelic
SEEKING WORK - Boston, can also work remotely

Python/Linux/Web developer available for freelance projects. 20 years of
programming experience, 7 as a freelancer. Also have a degree in physics from
MIT.

Most of my recent projects have been Python web apps (e.g. in Django) or
Python scripting (e.g. statistical analysis, web scraping). I can do full-
stack web development and have worked with lots of other things as well:
C/C++, Lisp, machine learning, OpenGL, numpy/scipy/matplotlib, systems
programming, image processing, etc. I'm also interested in learning new
things. I am a U.S. citizen.

I'm looking for small to medium-sized projects.

Homepage for my consultancy: [http://www.eudelic.com](http://www.eudelic.com).

Get in touch if you'd like to chat about your project!

------
cerberusss
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or on-site if near Amsterdam

I'm an iOS software developer with almost 15 years of experience in the
industry. I have done everything from embedded software and enterprise-class
databases to reading out custom electronics and mobile.

Besides development, I've done Linux system administration, including security
lockdown, configuration of DNS (Bind), Apache, firewall, Xen virtualization,
etc.

Currently I focus on iOS apps, but I can take care of the server-side work as
well, preferably in a scripting language like Python, Perl or PHP. I've worked
with local as well as outsourced teams in China, Indonesia and India.

Website: www.dutchvirtual.nl Contact: bart at dutchvirtual.nl

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

My name is Ram Rachum, and I’m a freelance software developer. I help
businesses solve their problems using software, mostly by developing web-based
applications. I work mainly in Python and Django.

On the technical level, it’s my responsibility to have high problem-solving
skills; to design a good architecture for each project I work on; to implement
that architecture quickly and effectively; and to be experienced with the
languages and frameworks that I’m using, so when a problem comes up, I don’t
have to spend 2 hours to research and solve it but rather just 5 minutes,
because I’ve seen that problem dozen of times before.

On the project-management level, it’s my responsibility to communicate clearly
and honestly with the client and my collaborators on the project; to
understand exactly what the client wants to build as we plan together how to
build it; to always keep the client updated about progress; to have an owner
mentality and make decisions with the best interest of the client in mind; to
own up to mistakes when they happen; and to always get feedback as early as
possible from the client and from the users, so we know we’re not wasting time
going into blind alleys, and we’re spending time only on features that the
users are happy with. My email is ram@rachum.com . Send me an email and say
hello.

More details about me: [http://ram.rachum.com/cv/](http://ram.rachum.com/cv/)

------
gizzlon
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Based in Oslo, Norway, but happy to travel.

Programmer and devops guy with more than 5 years of experience. Broad
experience with different technologies, naturally creative and a fast learner.
Master of Science in Informatics.

Nowadays I mostly program in Perl, PHP or Golang, but I also have experience
with Ruby, Python, Java and C. I also have experience with deploying many open
source daemons such as httpd, mail, databases and nosql solutions. Please see
my CV (link at the end) for a full list of technologies.

My last project was a custom web application build from scratch to serve the
specific needs of the customer. My role consisted of translating the customers
needs and dreams into the best solution possible within the budget.
Technologies used where PostgreSQL, Perl, Mojolicious and Linux (IaaS).

Interests go beyond tech and also include the more "business-related" sides of
building products and services.

Mail: hello at skaarsolutions . com, Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/oskaar](http://www.linkedin.com/in/oskaar) , CV:
[http://www.skaarsolutions.com/filer/cv-
oyvind_skaar-2014-en....](http://www.skaarsolutions.com/filer/cv-
oyvind_skaar-2014-en.pdf) , Github:
[https://github.com/oyvindsk](https://github.com/oyvindsk)

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote or on-site Chicago near loop.

I WILL BUILD YOUR MVP FOR YOU.

I have 3.5 years of Ruby on Rails experience and 2.5 years of Clojure. I like
working with SaaS and building MVP's, especially SaaS MVP's. I've built a ton
of MVP's for my own startup ideas and can build yours.

Don't need an MVP built? I can still do the general Rails work, help you
migrate off of Heroku, etc.

What you get working with me:

I will help you get your site ready for an awesome launch so you can beat your
competitors and start making money.

Hassle-free hosting so you will save time. You don't have to worry about
backups, etc.

Reliability. If I decide to take on a project with you, you’ll have my number
and can reach me. I can start right away and will give you updates as often as
you'd like.

Save tons of time. I don't really like being micromanaged. If you're the type
of person to micro manage then it’s not going to be a good fit. I like being
free to work on the project and complete the tasks as I see fit and you can
just not worry about me getting it done.

Transparency: My rate is 3000 a week. I won't bullshit your time away and
we'll get things done quickly. My rate also increases quickly.

Email me at: christopher.d.bui@gmail.com or whatever email I have in my
profile.

My Github: [https://github.com/christopher-
bui](https://github.com/christopher-bui)

------
hemangshah
SEEKING WORK - Bangalore, India, Remote

Computer vision / image processing / machine learning / algorithms.

More than 9yrs of experience working on software research and development. Co-
founded a tech startup, ~2yrs as a full-time freelancer.

Computer vision topics I've worked on: background subtraction, binary
segmentation, facial expression transfer using active appearance models,
object recognition, restoration, projective geometry correction, object
tracking, video stabilization, graphs cuts, face authentication, OCR pre-
processing, gesture recognition, etc.

color: color quantization, color constancy (shadow removal), reduction to
dominant color palette, illumination invariant color distance, color blending,
color correction (gamut transform),

Learning topics: Classification: linear regression, LDA, SVM. Clustering:
KMeans, hierarchical kmeans, nearest neighbour. Probabilitic analysis: naive
bayes. Recommender systems. Performance optimization: Speed up of background
subtraction algorithms by writing optimized C code and SSE intrinsics.

Please see my linkedin profile for more details:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah](http://www.linkedin.com/in/link2hemangshah)
email: hemang.j.shah@gmail.com, skype: hemang.j.shah

Proficient in C/C++/Java/OpenCV, Others: Matlab, Android

------
maximlakin
SEEKING WORK - Rails/JS, Remote or SF Bay Area/LA

Link to resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xuMb-r-oSsLdCy-
zkFl0s4n8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xuMb-r-oSsLdCy-
zkFl0s4n8dHCmiY48v6BQs9alIMg/edit?usp=sharing)

I'm a full stack Rails developer, latest project being a marketplace for indie
musicians to set up stores, sell music, and engage fans. This involved setting
up a background process to run a 3rd party C library for embedding artist info
into the song files, integrating Stripe and AWS API's, and running an
nginx/unicorn production stack.

The full list of skills and expertise includes:

    
    
      *Ruby, Rails, Nginx, Unicorn
      *JavaScript, jQuery, Underscore
      *AngularJS, Backbone
      *Java, Maven, Struts, Spring, Android
      *HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Foundation
      *WebGL, Unity3d, C#
    

Quick Bio:

Before freelancing fulltime I taught and developed teaching materials for web
development at General Assembly, did String Theory research during my PhD
program, and come from a family of Java software engineers. More at:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xuMb-r-oSsLdCy-
zkFl0s4n8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xuMb-r-oSsLdCy-
zkFl0s4n8dHCmiY48v6BQs9alIMg/edit?usp=sharing)

------
infincia
SEEKING WORK - Columbus Ohio, remote and local projects

My consulting firm specializes in iPhone, iPad and Mac OS X app development,
we have about 5 years experience working on both the iOS and OS X platforms.
We accept projects of any size, and provide maintenance services for existing
apps that need anything from minor style changes or iOS 7/8 feature updates,
to a complete overhaul.

We also provide backend server development and management services for apps
that need a new one, or have outgrown their existing solution.

A selection of case studies for projects we've worked on are available on the
website ([http://infincia.com/consulting](http://infincia.com/consulting)).
Some have been featured on Lifehacker, The Verge, The Unofficial Apple Weblog
and various other high profile websites.

I personally have 5+ years of experience writing Objective-C, C, and
Javascript, 7 years experience writing Python, and 8 years writing CSS and
HTML. I've also been a Linux and FreeBSD administrator for about 8 years, and
have used and deployed MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, Memcached, Nginx,
HAProxy and various other server systems in production.

\------------------------

Stephen Oliver <steve@infincia.com>

Senior Software Engineer, Infincia LLC

Tel: +1 (614) 636-2295

Skype: infincia

Web: [http://infincia.com](http://infincia.com)

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel very possible depending on location and
duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Backend engineer / Sysadmin.

Do you need a backend service to talk to your flashy new web / mobile app?
Does your current build and deployment system give you nightmares about the
only dev who understands it falling under a bus? Need a proof-of-concept for
your latest, hard-to-pigeonhole idea?

I do have experience of the full stack (including AngularJS and Coffeescript;
see below) but am looking for work primarily involving the back end of the
stack, or server admin / reliability / scaling. In previous lives I've run
large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it had a name, and been
responsible for servers in Antarctica.

Recent work:

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp) * Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js) * Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Chef, AWS, Heroku, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Perl, Common Lisp,
Ruby, Arduino / AVR

Tools: Git for version control, Jira for issue tracking, HipChat to keep in
touch.

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK – remote, from Santiago, Chile

Native Spanish speaker. Working Proficiency in English. Scored 895 out of 990
on the Test of English for International Communication (TOEIC).

I focus on your relational database schema design and SQL. All from SQL
antipatterns, unique and partial indexes, JOINs, nested queries, recursive
queries to how to represent SQL code on your ORM of choice.

I was the community TA for the Coursera Startup Engineering class and for the
Coursera Machine Learning class. I've also worked for several startups as a
remote contractor.

Stack

Web development: Python web frameworks (Tornado, Django, Flask, GAE), ORMs
(Sqlalchemy, Django ORM), Javascript frameworks and tools (jQuery,
Backbone.js, D3.js), node.js (Express, Sequelize)

DevOps: Heroku, Linode, Git branch models, VMs, Ansible

If you need to tackle issues like 'how to ensure we sell a concert ticket (ie.
numbered seats) only to one customer given that we have multiple concurrent
users trying to buy it at the same time?' or 'how to reference multiple
parents for the same database model/table? 'then I might be the right guy for
you.

Send me an email at ccarpenterg@gmail.com I look forward to meeting you
online.

[https://github.com/ccarpenterg](https://github.com/ccarpenterg)

------
toumhi
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Paris, France - but can travel in Europe)

Customer success engineering.

You’re on the lookout for improving activation and retention rates for a web
application. You want to make a better product that serves better what your
customers want and make them come back for more.

I specialize in helping SaaS companies come up and deliver features that
improve customer activation and retention.

My services range from consulting on how to best implement customer success
practices, to implementing specific retention improvement features (such as
feedback forms, surveys), and reaching better customer understanding (finding
out your ideal customers, how to become more customer-centric) or implementing
agile methods in your organization to make better software.

I have almost 10 years of development experience in everything from my own
products to startups to big companies and can also help with general web
development work (Python and Javascript, some PHP).

Contact me at Tommy (DOT) jarnac (AT) gmail. Website:
[http://saasfoundry.io](http://saasfoundry.io)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/tommy-
jarnac/4/a7/775](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/tommy-jarnac/4/a7/775)

------
basicallydan
SEEKING WORK: London, UK or Remote

I'm a backend, frontend and native mobile software engineer specialising in
prototypes and small full-stack projects. My rates are reasonable and I'm
willing to work remotely from my home city of London, UK.

I'm particularly interested in working on the following types of projects:

    
    
      1. Small web app prototypes
      2. API design consultancy
      3. Landing pages
    

I'm experienced with

    
    
      HTML/Handlebars
      CSS/SASS
      JavaScript
      Backbone/Knockout.js
      NodeJS (w/ express)
      MongoDB/MySQL/Redis
    

My relevant links:

    
    
      1. http://danhough.com
      2. http://uk.linkedin.com/pub/daniel-hough/14/202/801
      3. https://github.com/basicallydan
    

Some projects I'm quite proud of:

1\.
[https://github.com/basicallydan/interfake](https://github.com/basicallydan/interfake)
\- API Prototyping + Mocking tool

2\.
[https://github.com/basicallydan/skifree.js](https://github.com/basicallydan/skifree.js)
\- JavaScript Port of SkiFree

3\. [https://github.com/happilyltd/pub-crawl-
london](https://github.com/happilyltd/pub-crawl-london) \- Pub Crawl App for
iPhone

4\. [http://streetscoutapp.com](http://streetscoutapp.com) \- StreetScout -
Hybrid route/place finder app for iPhone

If you'd like to chat, email me: dan[at]danhough[dot]com. Cheers :)

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. OpenCraft - Open Source developer on edX
(Worldwide, company based in France)

Consultancy specialized on the edX project, and hiring to handle increasing
demand. edX is a free software project, used by various universities and
companies to run online courses. See edx.org, class.stanford.edu, france-
universite-numerique-mooc.fr for examples of edX instances.

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing custom features for specific courses
(XBlocks), customizing instances, developing generic platform features,
deploying instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

A large part of your work would be published as free software (edX is released
under the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under
the same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a
good internet connexion. : )

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL,
MongoDB

Applying: Email jobs@opencraft.com with: your github account, a short
explanation of why you're interested and a list of links to free software
contributions you have made.

------
superplussed
SEEKING WORK - remote / Berlin

I'm a front-leaning, full-stack developer that is living in Berlin. I am
American, and know just a bit of German (but am learning).

I have experience with every aspect of creating an application, from mockups
and UX design, to graphic design, to the full-stack implementation, to
deployment.

I've successfully built and sold a past start-up of mine, and have a great
deal of insight with product development. Because of this, I'm probably of
most value the earlier a project is in its life cycle.

Backend stack: Ruby on Rails, with DBs/data stores such as MySQL, Postgres,
Mongo, Redis, Elastic Search.

Frontend stack: my preference is Angular or React.js, though I've done a ton
of work with Meteor (and some Backbone). I am well-versed in current best
practices, can build responsive mobile-friendly websites, and code pixel
perfect CSS and HTML5. I have a great deal of graphic design experience and
can help there as well.

Portfolio: [http://eatingthe.com](http://eatingthe.com)

Github: [https://github.com/superplussed](https://github.com/superplussed)

Email: jeremy@superplussed.com

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Long or Short Term Consultation (Can visit SF/Bay
Area/Charlotte, NC)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (HTML/CSS/JS, Ruby,
Obj-C, Swift). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product management - Research, definition, development, strategy.

\- Product design - Strategy, best practices, team building, process,
interaction design, ui design, iconography.

\- Front end dev - Prototyping, production, management, I've also setup
processes for growing teams and established best practices for new hires.

\- iOS design/dev - Prototyping, production, marketing.

\- Data Visualization - Static or Interactive.

\- GIS - ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

info@bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw/) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan)

------
joshavant
SEEKING WORK (iOS) - Remote - Pacific Standard Time - US Citizen

I'm a 3.5+ year iOS developer, who remembers developing for early iOS 4.x
builds + iPhone 3 (without camera!).

I have resume experience in lead roles, remote teams, an acquired startup, as
well as at Apple, Microsoft, and Google.

Recently, I published an academic breakdown of UITableView - a popular iOS
control - on my employer's tech blog + open-sourced the project:
[https://techblog.livingsocial.com/blog/2013/12/02/lsctablevi...](https://techblog.livingsocial.com/blog/2013/12/02/lsctablevi..).

I also contribute to the tools I use! I've made contributions to PonyDebugger,
AFNetworking, SSPullToRefresh, and SDWebImageCache.

Street cred:

GitHub: [http://github.com/joshavant](http://github.com/joshavant)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/joshavant](http://linkedin.com/in/joshavant)

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/joshavant](http://twitter.com/joshavant)

If I can help with your iOS project, please be in touch!

joshavant [at] gmail [.] com

------
silverlight
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE

Roll20 is looking for an independent contractor to help us work on a few new
features. We'd want to hire you for 30-40 hours per week, and this is a long-
term engagement (as in, at least the next 6 months, and possibly longer). It's
100% remote, we operate currently in Pacific, Central, and Eastern time zones
so there's a lot of flexibility.

We're looking for a junior to mid-level person who has experience with
Javascript, Canvas, and HTML5 tech such as WebGL and WebRTC. Your main job
will be to help us expand the service by building new features under the
direction of our Lead Developer (me), and then do a few other miscellaneous
tasks such as basic tech support and possibly some very light Linux server
administration (if you know how to SSH into a server you're more than
qualified for that part of it).

Our stack is:

Javascript

Ruby (Padrino)

PostreSQL

NodeJS

Firebase

If you're interested in taking this on, send an email to jobs@roll20.net with
a brief introduction as well as a link to your previous work (e.g. a Github
profile) and your hourly rate. Mention that you saw the ad on HN and we'll put
you at the top of the list.

Thanks!

~~~
Richi777
Hi,

I am contacting you in regards to your ad on HN.

We are a CMMI Level 3 Software Services Company Headquartered in CA and
offices in GA.

We have our competencies in: Content Management System (HTML 5, Java, Ruby or
Flash, Drupal, Joomla, Word Press, MS Share Point ) Custom Web Solution (using
.NET, PHP or J2EE) Mobile Application development (iOS, Android,
Blackberry,Windows) QA & Testing Maintenance & Support InfoBeans Inc is a
Software Services company which delivers a full range of software application
development services to our clients all over the world. Our team consists of
motivated and highly experienced developers, experts and QA engineers who are
ready to provide professional and cost effective services of mobile and web
development, software testing and design.

We work on competitive rates with world class technology team ready to support
in flexible business models, do you think this is something you would like to
explore, if yes I would be happy to discuss this with you.

I look forward to your reply.

Thanks & Regards

Richard Sawant Business Development Team Tel: +1 404 400 1891 || E-Mail:
richard.sawant@infobeans.com || URL: www.infobeans.com

------
llambda
SEEKING WORK - Remote or San Francisco

I build robust backend systems that serve millions of connections per day,
integrate seamlessly with external platforms, and scale to meet demand. I also
have some experience building front-ends and the term "full-stack" is
applicable to my skill set.

I am proficient with the following technologies:

* Clojure(Script) - Ring, Datomic, Om

* Python - Flask, gevent

* MongoDB

* PostgreSQL

Some of my public work includes maintaining Flask-
Login([https://github.com/maxcountryman/flask-
login](https://github.com/maxcountryman/flask-login)), development of
Rauth([https://github.com/litl/rauth](https://github.com/litl/rauth)), and
various other Python and Clojure projects including a Clojure port of
Boundary's distributed, decentralized, k-ordered unique IDs.

If you'd like to get in touch, please do not hesitate to shoot me an email!
I'll be happy to discuss your project with you.

Email: maxc@me.com Github:
[https://github.com/maxcountryman](https://github.com/maxcountryman)

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Baltimore, MD)

I'm a technical marketer, and here's how I can help your company:

\- Get traction faster (for early-stage startups).

\- Turn more visitors into users (aka, conversion optimization).

I do this with any or all of the following, depending on your unique case:
Funnel analysis, conversion optimization, A/B testing, SEO, email campaigns
and automated emails, content planning, and usability studies.

What makes me different from most marketing consultants:

\- I can roll up my sleeves and write code when needed. This saves you design
and development time on small optimization improvements. (HTML/CSS, basic JS
and jQuuery, Github).

\- I'm certified in Optimizely, the A/B testing tool.

\- I come from an engineering background (naval engineering), so I love
solving real problems (by "real" I mean things that directly impact your
revenue).

Get in touch at greg[at]gkogan.co, learn more at
[http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co), or read my case studies at
[http://www.gkogan.co/blog](http://www.gkogan.co/blog).

------
agroszer
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, EU based, part time

Python Developer with over 8 years experience I’m a highly competent and
result oriented developing and implementing various backend and middleware
systems remotely within an agile environment. I have also some frontend
experience.

As a contractor I’m adapting to new projects quickly, despite existing large
codebases. I have the great ability to strike the balance between getting
something done quickly and applying development discipline when it comes to
abstractions, tests and documentation.

Recent project contexts: healthcare, HR, legal.

Technical keywords:

    
    
      Full SDLC | Python | Zope 3, Zope Toolkit Frameworks | Pyramid
      NoSQL | mongoDB | RDBMS | postgreSQL | mySQL | ZODB
      HTML, XML, Web Technologies
      Linux | Windows
    

\--

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agroszer](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agroszer)

github: [https://github.com/agroszer](https://github.com/agroszer)

resume/contacts: [http://r.pyte.hu/](http://r.pyte.hu/)

------
kohanz
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in SW Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/zamkhan)

Recent client: "As an academic entrepreneur, I have engaged in a number of
out-sourcing processes and truth be told, _kohanz_ was one of the few that I
would still continue working with. He is skillful, honest and up front, knows
what he is doing and does his job very quickly and within the time frame
promised at the beginning."

Experienced (10+ years) developer of software for medical devices and
scientific applications, many with an imaging component. Have architected and
led teams to deliver on software for systems in both diagnostic and
interventional contexts. Comfortable working in an FDA-regulated & ISO 13485
compliant quality system.

I excel at iterating research or early-stage prototypes (e.g. MATLAB developed
by researchers) into commercial-grade software ready to impress the right
audience (clinicians, investors, etc.). Developing scientific applications
involves a high degree of uncertainty and requires an engineer that actively
participates in all phases of the SDLC (e.g. requirements gathering, risk
analysis, etc.). My ability to communicate has always led to my role as the
technical point of contact for researchers, clinicians (surgeons,
radiologists, etc.), and senior executives.

One of my current freelance projects is creating a software application to
drive the receive/transmit of a novel ultrasound transducer and then scan-
convert the signal into an image in real-time. Outside of the medical domain,
my development projects have included an automated stock-trading engine
(including backtesting suite) and various sports analytics software solutions.

Technical keywords: C++, C#, Java, Matlab, VTK, ITK, OpenCV, GPGPU, Rails, R,
Python, and more.

------
kiramnewman
SEEKING WORK: Remote (digital nomad from the US)

Service: One-on-one PR coaching for startups, from a seasoned journalist

I’m a tech/startup journalist who’s written over 1,300 articles and seen over
10,000 email pitches. I offer affordable ($150), one-hour PR coaching/media
training sessions for entrepreneurs that include ideas for better email
subject lines, what pitches annoy vs. intrigue tech reporters, and critiques
of your current pitch.

Results: My coaching clients have gotten covered in outlets like TechCrunch,
Fast Company, NPR, Huffington Post, Bloomberg, and more.

Additional services: Email pitch writing/editing, press release
writing/editing, practice interviews

For more information: [http://bit.ly/prcoaching](http://bit.ly/prcoaching) or
email kiramnewman @ gmail

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kiramnewman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kiramnewman)

Twitter: [http://twitter.com/kiramnewman](http://twitter.com/kiramnewman)

------
webjay
SEEKING WORK | FREELANCER, New York, remote work or on location

I work with HTML5, JavaScript and CSS on the frontend; compiled from
Hogan/Handlebars, CoffeeScript and LESS/SASS with Backbone as the logic
handler. For the backend I primarily use Node.js again either built with
JavaScript or CoffeeScript. I have also worked with PHP and Django. Components
are installed with Npm and Bower, then compiled and minified via Grunt.

I have web experience in many areas dating back to 1996. I also maintain some
web applications: Gignal ([http://www.gignal.com](http://www.gignal.com)) with
Parse as backend; Konfect ([http://www.konfect.com](http://www.konfect.com))
with Neo4j as database; I have used MySQL since 1998, but primarily uses
MongoDB and Redis now. For more information, please check:
[http://github.com/webjay](http://github.com/webjay)

Contact me via jacob@webcom.dk

------
lxsameer
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm looking for a job position in a development team to challenge my skills
and learn new stuff. I would like to work with great developers and be a part
of huge projects. I'm sharp and very productive. My favorite language is Ruby.

Willing to relocate: Yes, but after doing some remote

Technologies: Gnu/Linux, Ruby ( RubyOnRails, Sinatra, ... ), Python (Django,
Flask, Twisted ..(, Javascript (NodeJs, AngularJS, EmberJS, Backbone, ... ),
C/C++, Clojur, PHP, Perl, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, Mobile app
development, Distributed application development, ...

Email: lxsameer@gnu.org Github:
[http://github.com/lxsameer](http://github.com/lxsameer) \--
[http://github.com/Yellowen](http://github.com/Yellowen)

SO Career:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/lxsameer](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/lxsameer)

Linked-in: ir.linkedin.com/in/lxsameer

Website: lxsameer.com

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Sheffield, UK. Remote.

From apps to robots, I can help you get it built!

I can help you with software development myself and for larger projects, or
projects requiring more diverse skills, I have an excellent team.

Recent projects include an internet controlled football playing robot and
various other Python, JavaScript and hardware projects.

I'm based in Brighton in the UK (50 minutes from London) but I'm also spending
a little time each month in Sheffield if your up that way.

A very non-exhaustive list of technologies I have built real things with (and
enjoyed): Python, JavaScript, Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS, AngularJS, OpenCV,
D3.js, Arduino.

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [http://tomparslow.co.uk](http://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Techincal Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
jfc
SEEKING WORK (remote, located in Connecticut)

Developer and designer (4+ years), work out of my own shop, HetaThemes. Our
flagship theme is MidLaw, a WordPress theme for small to mid-sized law firms.

Primarily develop, design, and customize WordPress themes, or convert PSD
designs or HTML/CSS/jQuery to WordPress. I'm also building an app and run my
own server as a hobby.

I've worked on complex sites for digital agencies (30+ templates, 25+
plugins), as well as on smaller sites for small businesses/individuals (10
templates, 10 plugins). References available.

Technologies I use: PHP, HTML, CSS/LESS, jQuery, WordPress, mySQL, ZURB
Foundation, Bootstrap, SVN or Git for version control, Fogbugz or Sifter for
issue tracking, HipChat to keep in touch with clients. Self-taught and
resourceful.

Reach out to me at: hn [at] heta [dot] co (not com). I can send you links to
live sites I've designed and developed, sites I've converted to WP, etc.

Thanks for your consideration.

------
moron4hire
SEEKING WORK - Washington DC, remote or local.

Full-stack software engineer/technical project manager, 10 years experience.

Desktop, mobile, web; web services, background processes, embedded systems,
database applications, games, reporting, data visualizations, you name it.

If you want me to start a project for you, on Linux I do Node.js and
PostgreSQL, and I'll do the same on Windows unless you ask specifically for C#
and MS SQL Server instead.

I can be just a programmer for you or I can take over analysis and design and
coordinate a team to victory over our foes.

If you have an existing application, I can get up to speed in anything. I've
done work in C, C++, Java, C#, Visual Basic, VB.NET, JavaScript, PHP, Python,
and Racket. There is very little I cannot do, and if I haven't done it at
least once before, I can get up to speed in it very quickly.

Check me out: [https://www.seanmcbeth.com](https://www.seanmcbeth.com)

Email me: sean.mcbeth+hm@gmail.com

------
kclay
SEEKING WORK - San Antonio, TX or REMOTE - keyston [at] conceptual-ideas.com

Full-stack software engineer with 7+ years of experience specializing in
backend development as well as Android Development.

Languages: Scala,Java,Javascript,Python,PHP,HTML5,Less,Sass,ActionScript
3/Flex

Platforms: Android, Shopify,WordPress

Frontend : AngularJs,JavaScript (Vanilla, jQuery, Backbone.js,
Handlebars,Node.js),HTML5,Less,Sass,Bootstrap,Foundation

Backend : Play!,Kohana,Codeigniter,Node.js,Php,Akka,Spray.io, Netty

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Linux,Wowza,AWS

[https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-
clay/24/277/198](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/keyston-clay/24/277/198)

[http://github.com/kclay](http://github.com/kclay)

Pet project - a Scala driver for RethinkDB -[https://github.com/kclay/rethink-
scala](https://github.com/kclay/rethink-scala)

Hourly and Contract(short/mid/long term) Jobs welcomed

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot over the years
with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin experience with config management like
Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a research background in data analysis. I also
have experience with Golang, Angular, Clojure.

Contact details in my profile or the link above. Here're some examples from my
portfolio:

* [http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com](http://turbotaxcpaselect.intuit.com) \- Turbotax CPA Select, to help select accountants.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.ecomarket.com](http://www.ecomarket.com) \- An online marketplace for ethical and eco friendly products.

* [http://www.teaspiller.com](http://www.teaspiller.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Recently acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

and many more

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del @@@@@@gmail.com

------
SiliconAlley
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote

Available for on-site contract work in New York City or remote

4 years Ruby on Rails experience: deeply versed in and loyal to the idioms of
the framework. Obsessive about performance.

Extensive startup experience. BA in CS (Columbia).

Infrastructure automation experience, DB performance tuning, very strong
fronted skills, iOS (Cocoa Touch Framework/Obj-C/Swift), some fronted MVC,
Desktop frameworks (Qt, Cocoa), Python/Django

Personal info/blog:
[http://www.writtensoftware.com/me](http://www.writtensoftware.com/me)

Portfolio: [http://www.writtensoftware.com](http://www.writtensoftware.com)

I am as happy to work on mature codebases with big teams as on totally
greenfield projects. If you would like to have me on for a couple of weeks to
see how I get along with your team and codebase I can likely accommodate.

I look forward to hearing about your company

------
ritchiea
SEEKING WORK - Remote or New York City

I am a full stack Javascript & Ruby on Rails developer. I have been doing web
development for over six years, starting with Wordpress & HTML+CSS and moving
three years ago to mostly (but not exclusively) Rails & Javascript projects.
Most recently I have worked with Lynxsy (www.lynxsy.com), a TechStars company
automating recruiting, on a Rails app. And Triple Canopy, a non-profit art
magazine, an Angular app with an innovative open source CMS.

In the past I have also worked with node.js, Sinatra, Python, Django, Ember.js
& Objective-C/iOS. Amongst those technologies I particularly look forward to
working with node & Ember again in the future.

[https://github.com/ritchiea](https://github.com/ritchiea)

[http://www.andrewritchie.info](http://www.andrewritchie.info)

~~~
ritchiea
PS - Ideally I am looking for less than fulltime projects.

------
fn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Toronto-based)

I am a full-stack web developer and have been freelancing for a couple years
now -- previously I was the CTO/cofounder of an acquired startup, and I have
more than a decade of professional development experience under my belt.

I am looking for contract/freelance work and currently have ~20 hours per week
of availability. I frequently work with US and other international companies
(with site visits if necessary). My preferred weapon of choice is Ruby on
Rails and its associated stack -- I've been working with Rails for 8 years, so
I know the entire stack and ecosystem backwards and forwards.

Other alphabet soup: Coffeescript, jQuery, Heroku, AWS, Ubuntu, Vagrant,
Bootstrap, etc.

Contact: fredngo at gmail dot com

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/fredngo](http://www.linkedin.com/in/fredngo)

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Greetings! I'm a generalist web dev / mobile dev with some design thrown in.
Possibly one of those unicorns you here about - or at least a similar looking
horse.

Need an app for iOS and/or Android? Need your MVP web app building out? Need
some Wordpress guff sorting out? Then I can do those things! And more besides!

I've worked on everything from MVP's, Wordpress sites to big e-commerce,
travel sites and both Android & iOS apps for clients both large and small.

Keyword bingo: PHP, HTML, CSS, JS, Web, Mobile, iOS, Android, Bootstrap,
Wordpress, Codeigniter, Laravel, nodejs, AWS, Photoshop, UI, UX, SEO.

I'm more used to git these days but in a former life I've worked with
mercurial too.

Email is in profile - happy to show you a big list of previous projects & apps
and discuss your requirements.

I'm UK based but willing to travel for something interesting.

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - Philly or remote

Full stack web apps, ReactJS expert, built two enterprise grade frontends in
ReactJS (designed and led implementation - 50 to 100 pages of wireframes), two
open source React libraries, multiple conference talks and workshops.

Seeking long term ClojureScript work or short-medium term Javascript contract.
(I am open to fixed price bids and project ownership, I have access to a small
team who I have worked with before)

[https://github.com/dustingetz/react-
cursor](https://github.com/dustingetz/react-cursor)
[https://github.com/wingspan/wingspan-
forms](https://github.com/wingspan/wingspan-forms)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

~~~
koistya
Me too :) Interested in building large-scale web apps remotely with React.js,
.NET, Azure. Here is a sample project: [https://github.com/kriasoft/react-
starter-kit](https://github.com/kriasoft/react-starter-kit)

------
takatin
SEEKING WORK - remote, South India

I'm an experienced Designer having done several Brand Identities all over the
world for the past 7 years. If you need an identity for your new app, website
or business, shoot me an email (in profile) and I'll set you up with a brand
new logo, business card, letterhead, envelope, brochure and website. I have an
established creative process that will provide you with original artwork
embedded with my personal brand of aesthetics. See the results in my
portfolio: [http://www.dffrnt.com](http://www.dffrnt.com)

I'm also a MEAN stack Developer (Mongo, Node.js, Angular) and front-end
Designer so if you need your ideas brought to life as a well-designed,
responsive web app that works across desktops, tablets and mobiles, please get
in touch.

------
up_and_up
================= ================= ================= =================

SEEKING WORK - Remote/Michigan.

Looking for part-time fullstack RUBY, RAILS, or Devops based projects.

Senior Developer with 8+ years exp and excellent communication skills.

See my portfolio for examples: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

Midwest billing rates.

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps and Backbone.js

* 3rd party API integrations, Financial Services, Ecommerce, Recurrent Billing, Calendars, Telephone/SMS.

* Manage the server, with or without chef

* Mysql, Postgres or MongoDB Administration

* MVP/prototypes. Help with product development.

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

* PSD to html, haml, erb or slim

More: [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/)

For project inquiries send an email to: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

================= ================= ================= =================

------
emilburzo
SEEKING WORK - Remote only - Java Developer / Linux Sysadmin (based in
Romania)

6 professional years of experience.

For more info:

* [https://careers.stackoverflow.com/emilburzo](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/emilburzo)

* [https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilburzo](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilburzo)

* [https://github.com/emilburzo](https://github.com/emilburzo)

* [https://www.freelancer.com/u/emilburzo.html](https://www.freelancer.com/u/emilburzo.html)

* [https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Emil+Burzo](https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Emil+Burzo)

* [http://emilburzo.com](http://emilburzo.com)

Get in touch at: contact@emilburzo.com

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of.

Github (perhaps a bit dusty):
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
zrail
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Location: Michigan, US

I specialize in helping people out with their Stripe implementations (I
literally wrote the book on the subject[1]). I'm also very interested in
solving your unique backend and systems problems. Recently I've helped a
company port their system to PaaS systems like Heroku and CloudFoundry and
guided another client through the ins and outs of building a Docker image for
their Rails app. Please get in touch, either through my contact page[2] or by
email: hi@petekeen.net

[1]: [https://www.petekeen.net/mastering-modern-
payments](https://www.petekeen.net/mastering-modern-payments)

[2]:
[https://www.petekeen.net/consulting](https://www.petekeen.net/consulting)

------
kiliancs
SEEKING WORK / Remote

Expertise: TPAE, SCCD, Maximo, Full Stack Web Developer, Software Developer,
System Integration

Skills: Java, C#, Python, Lua, XML, PHP, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, LESS, SASS,
Symphony2, MSSQL, Oracle, PostgreSQL MySQL, SOAP, jQuery, MooTools, IBM
Maximo, TPAE, BIRT, Git, SVN, API design.

I'm looking for remote work on SCCD/Maximo, integration of systems or
web/mobile/desktop software development.

Check my company's website to see some of the software solutions I offer. I'm
currently consulting with several organizations remotely with great
satisfaction for everyone.

Website: [http://www.aktive.cat/](http://www.aktive.cat/)

Email: kilian [at] aktive [.] cat

Resume: [http://j.mp/1qfrZZT](http://j.mp/1qfrZZT)

------
carterparks
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Short Term On-Site Anywhere in USA

I'm a full stack Ruby on Rails web developer with over 7 years of experience
in fields ranging from eCommerce to CMS to VoIP and beyond. I've got
experience with legacy Rails, RSpec, Redis, MySQL, Postgres, git, and most
other commonly used Rails technologies. I've been doing the
HTML/CSS/JavaScript thing for well over 10 years but I've recently begun
taking on Ember.js/HTML5/PhoneGap projects.

I also am experienced at system administration and security, especially when
it comes to scaling, caching, and optimizing dynamic web applications.

Shoot an email to me at carter@carterparks.com and let's setup a time to get
on the phone or Skype and discuss your project.

------
domador
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mexico City, Mexico

Remote: Yes, I'd prefer remote work

Technologies: Xojo (Real Basic), Ruby, C, PHP, shell scripting. Currently
working on adding AngularJS and Javascript to this set (with others to
follow).

Resume: [http://linkd.in/Rawh7G](http://linkd.in/Rawh7G)

Email: andres.cabezas@domador.net

I've most recently worked as a self-employed developer and as an IT
consultant, but would love to join a startup or an established company. I've
worked primarily as a desktop software developer, but am currently retooling
to strengthen my web development skills using currently popular frameworks.
(I'm currently creating a project with an AngularJS / jQuery / Javascript
front end and a Slim / PHP / MySQL back end.)

------
jparishy
SEEKING WORK - Princeton, NJ; Remote only

Software Engineer specializing in iOS applications. I have been doing iOS
development for 6 years now and have the experience to tackle just about any
project.

Recently I built [http://runswiftlang.com/](http://runswiftlang.com/) and for
the last couple of years I've been building the Fitocracy iOS apps.

I can also do work with other languages/platforms. Proficient with: Swift,
Ruby, Python, C, C++. Also a very quick learner if it's something I'm not
extremely familiar with.

Check out my site for more information:
[http://juliusparishy.com/consulting/](http://juliusparishy.com/consulting/)

Or shoot me an email directly: juliusparishy@gmail.com

Thanks!

------
FiddlerClamp
SEEKING WORK - Toronto or Remote Experienced technical writer and marketing
writer. Online/Web help, print/PDF documentation, press releases, Web site
copy, FAQs, white papers.
[http://www.hiretechnicalwritertoronto.com](http://www.hiretechnicalwritertoronto.com)
for more details, or jonathanacohen(at)gmail.com / jonathanacohen @ Twitter,
[http://tinyurl.com/ly8g2sw](http://tinyurl.com/ly8g2sw) on LinkedIn.
Disclosure: I am looking for full-time local/remote work, but seeking contract
work in the meantime. Would rather work with you on larger/longer-term
products than one-off short pieces.

------
kylequest
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE or Seattle

Need help with the frontend (development and design). It'll be great if you
know your way around Angular.js and CoffeeScript. Open to do a quick rewrite
with a different stack if you can pull it off (quite a bit there already).

Need help in many other areas too (if you use python, Go, node, JVM).

Early stage, bootstrapped, you know what that means :-)

Project focus: security, identity, user account management.

What's so interesting about the project: Redefining user account security to
protect users from attackers. The standard user account management (you see
everywhere) is insecure, but it doesn't have to be that way.

Seeking freelancers or partners if you want to get more involved with the
project :-)

ping me on twitter or email: hn@cloudimmunity.net

~~~
Richi777
Hi,

I am contacting you in regards to your post for a Freelancer - Remote or
Seattle.

We at InfoBeans Inc are interested.

We are a CMMI Level 3 Software Services Company Headquartered in CA and
offices in GA.

We have our competencies in: Content Management System (HTML 5, Java, Ruby or
Flash, Drupal, Joomla, Word Press, MS Share Point ) Custom Web Solution (using
.NET, PHP or J2EE) Mobile Application development (iOS, Android,
Blackberry,Windows) QA & Testing Maintenance & Support InfoBeans Inc is a
Software Services company which delivers a full range of software application
development services to our clients all over the world. Our team consists of
motivated and highly experienced developers, experts and QA engineers who are
ready to provide professional and cost effective services of mobile and web
development, software testing and design.

We work on competitive rates with world class technology team ready to support
in flexible business models, do you think this is something you would like to
explore, if yes I would be happy to discuss this with you.

I look forward to your reply.

Thanks & Regards

Richard Sawant Business Development Team Tel: +1 404 400 1891 || E-Mail:
richard.sawant@infobeans.com || URL: www.infobeans.com

------
tuxidomasx
SEEKING WORK- Charlotte, NC. Remote I am a full-stack developer and I run a
shop that specializes in building app prototypes and MVPs, and developing
strategies to help validate ideas.

I help a lot of people who don't want to put their project on hold while they
search for a permanent dedicated CTO or dev. team.

If you have an idea for an app (web or mobile) and need to build a working
first version and get it into the hands of some beta users so you can see if
the idea has legs, we should talk.

[http://rocketmvp.com](http://rocketmvp.com)

Keywords: mobile, native, hybrid, iOS, app, xcode, Java, Android, Sencha,
Cordova/PhoneGap, Kendo, Django, Node.js, Amazon AWS, Google App Engine, MVP,
prototype

------
eswat
SEEKING WORK - Ottawa, Canada or Remote

I’m a digital product design consultant, able to design and implement my work
in Node and Ruby environments (I dual-wield design experience with a computer
science background). I have worked with startups like 42, a Y Combinator
startup with a glorious testimonial on my site, to flesh out business needs
and create UI improvements to meet them.

I’m looking to work with more startups to help improve their businesses. If
you want to to take your product from a MVP-looking mess to something that you
and your investors can be proud of, let’s work together.

[http://INFILEXFIL.com](http://INFILEXFIL.com) / operations@infilexfil.com

------
fest
SEEKING WORK - remote only, contract or part-time (based in Latvia, Europe).

Currently I'm looking for work related to embedded software- C running on
Atmel AVR's, STM32 ARMs, Linux based SOC's.

I'm reasonably comfortable with C++ (but like C for it's simplicity), have
good knowledge of slow-speed digital communication protocols (UART, SPI, I2C,
1-wire, CAN). Good understanding of core EE principles, a little short on
analog side of things.

Past experience:

* Full stack web development (Python/Django/{My, Postgres}SQL).

* Software for industrial control (Siemens, Wago PLCs, various HMI solutions, web interfaces to them etc).

Contacts and more about me: [http://wot.lv](http://wot.lv)

------
mdolon
SEEKING WORK - NYC, Remote or local, Contract/Part Time only

I'm a full-stack engineer who's done a lot of design/front-end work in the
past. Currently playing lead tech/product role for a small startup based in
NYC and have a lot of free time, especially over weekends. Excel at quickly
building prototypes.

Tech: HTML/HAML, CSS (SASS/LESS), JS (jQuery, Backbone.js), Ruby (RoR),
Python, PHP (Yii), Photoshop, UX/UI design, Bootstrap, Foundation, Wordpress

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/mdolon/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mdolon/)

Blog: [http://devgrow.com/](http://devgrow.com/)

Contact: mdolon [at] gmail

------
rapphil
SEEKING WORK - Freelance: Brazil, only Remote;

We are 4 embedded systems engineers consultants (each of us have a specific
expertise). We can provide the following services for embedded systems and
electronics:

    
    
      - Schematic design;
    
      - PCB layout design - complex designs;
    
      - Bill of Materials (BOM);
    
      - Components quotation with suppliers;
    
      - Test routines for prototypes;
    
      - VHDL programming for FPGAs;
    
      - Firmware programming in C (MSP430, ARM Cortex M series and embedded Linux);
    
      - Linux Device Drivers;
    

We have solid knowledge of protocols for energy industry:

    
    
      - Modbus;
    
      - DNP3;
    
      - IEC61850;
    
    

contact: contato@loopbacktec.com

------
pkaler
SEEKING WORK: Vancouver or Remote

I have been building iOS Apps since 2008. Build Android Apps, too. I'm also a
passable Ruby/Rails developer. I was a game developer in a previous lifetime.
I have been writing code for more than 15 years now. I have built and managed
teams.

Github: [http://github.com/kaler](http://github.com/kaler)

LinkedIn: [http://ca.linkedin.com/in/kaler](http://ca.linkedin.com/in/kaler)

Website: [http://parveenkaler.com](http://parveenkaler.com),
[http://www.smartfulstudios.com](http://www.smartfulstudios.com)

Contact: pk@smartfulstudios.com

------
glenscott1
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in UK)

Looking to get assurances about the security of your site or application? I
will perform a thorough code and security audit for you and highlight any
issues related to a) security b) code quality and c) robustness.

As part of the service, I will compile a report detailing each issue, the
impact it may have on your business, and how to fix it.

I can then work with your developers to fix the issues, or optionally, fix the
issues myself.

If you are interested please get in touch. I can also show you an example
anonymised report that I recently compiled for a custom e-commerce solution to
give you a sense of what my audit covers.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Glen Scott <glen@yellowsquare.info>

------
cpolis
SEEKING WORK - Remote or San Luis Obispo/Santa Barbara, CA

* Ruby and JavaScript developer with focus on Data Visualization, d3.js, Backbone.js, Ruby on Rails

* Can work across the stack, decent eye for design, author of two popular jQuery plugins

* Have worked with startups, two YC companies, worked remotely, built many MVPs and live applications

==============

Recent projects:

* Fast growing, RoR based classifieds site for general aviation: [http://www.PlaneBoard.com](http://www.PlaneBoard.com)

* Building dashboards and managing data visualization, reporting for a hedge fund

* Misc visualizations in d3: [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/nfl-football-schedule/](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/nfl-football-schedule/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/k-means-clustering-visualizatio...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/k-means-clustering-visualization/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/open-high-low-close-chart-d3-js...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/open-high-low-close-chart-d3-js/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/sochi-winter-olympics-medals-by...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/sochi-winter-olympics-medals-by-country-sport/) [http://www.bytemuse.com/post/drought-historical-rainfall-cal...](http://www.bytemuse.com/post/drought-historical-rainfall-california/)

=============

Email: cmpolis@gmail.com

Blog: [http://www.bytemuse.com/](http://www.bytemuse.com/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/chrispolis](https://twitter.com/chrispolis)

Github: [https://github.com/cmpolis](https://github.com/cmpolis)

Stack Overflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/238672/cmpolis](http://stackoverflow.com/users/238672/cmpolis)

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK. I have experience with HTML, CSS,
JS, jQuery, Backbone.js, Node.js, PHP, MySQL, Version Control (Git and
Subversion) but I'm happy to take on projects that will require me to learn
new languages / technologies.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft which results in
high quality applications with a great UI/UX.

I pride myself on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

------
Hrundi
SEEKING WORK - Argentina

My name is Victor, a 31 year old developer living in Argentina.

I'm a generalist developer and has been for over 13+ years now, officially
(career-wise) working as a frontend and backend developer with PHP, MySQL,
HTML, JS, etc.

Unofficially, but decent: Android apps (native and web based), C#, Python,
PostgreSQL, GIS and a bit of 3D development (Unity and WebGL). I also enjoy
setting up and managing servers.

My timezone is beautifully aligned with most of the US and my starting rates
would make patio11 cringe.

I'm looking for small gigs at the moment. I can whip up small prototypes and
MVP's and I can do quick experiments with ease.

You may contact me at ar_freelancer AT yahoo.com

Thanks for the opportunity!

------
mooreds
SEEKING WORK / Remote or Boulder, CO

Expertise: Full Stack Web Developer, System Integration, Software Developer,
Team Lead

Skills: Java, SQL, PHP, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, MySQL, APIS, Pentaho Kettle,
Jenkins, JUnit, Cordova, BackboneJS, AngularJS, jQuery, Git, SVN, API design,
data modelling.

I'm looking for remote work or work based in Boulder, CO, with systems
integration, business process automation or web or hybrid mobile software
development.

Website: [http://www.mooreds.com/](http://www.mooreds.com/)

Email: hn@mooreds.com

Resume: [http://www.mooreds.com/Dan-Moore-current-
resume.pdf](http://www.mooreds.com/Dan-Moore-current-resume.pdf)

------
Clanan
SEEKING WORK - Remote. Based in Dayton, OH.

I'm a software engineer specializing in computational modeling and scientific
applications. I also do full-stack web dev.

RECENT PROJECT : Co-inventor of the Solar Glare Hazard Analysis Tool (SGHAT),
a web app for quickly analyzing glare from PV arrays. SGHAT is required by the
FAA for safety assessments, is used by numerous global construction firms and
consultants, and won a 2013 R&D 100 award. (www.sandia.gov/phlux)

SKILLS : C++, C, Python, NumPy, technical writing, assorted web tech
(Javascript, CSS3, Bootstrap, HTML5, etc.)

BACKGROUND : Master's in computer science, B.S. in chemical engineering.

CONTACT : Cianan[at]simsindustries.com

www.simsindustries.com

------
wes-k
SEEKING WORK - Chattanooga, TN - Remote OK

Currently only looking for project based work (not hourly).

I do full stack web development specializing in: ruby on rails, heavy
javascript (angular is awesome!) and html5 apps.

Buzzwords from front-end to back-end: html5, haml, css3, sass, less,
JavaScript, CoffeeScript, jQuery, AngularJs, Ruby on Rails, Java, C++, Go
(golang), PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Amazon S3, EC2, Heroku.

I've done work for small non-profits, a few startups (including a yc13) and
big companies.

linkedin: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/wesley-
reitzfeld/2b/a45/173](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/wesley-reitzfeld/2b/a45/173)

gmail: wes.reitzfeld

------
dboles99
SEEKING WORK - Bangkok, Thailand, Remote

I'm an experienced editor and content writer. I've worked on many different
writing, editing, and content development projects.

I've edited, wrote, and/or developed content: 1\. e-learning courses for KOJEN
Online in Taiwan 2\. a user manual for Cloud Budget 3\. edited web content for
a 100's of websites, web based games 4\. edited a white paper for Andovar 5\.
Specialist in editing translations into English 6\. Specialist for writing for
translation

I want to work on interesting projects and I'm reasonably priced.

Contact me with your project proposals and I can provide samples.

Email: me@box.danielboles.me Website: www.danielboles.com

------
codez
SEEKING WORK - Remote, UK.

 __ __* FRONT END DEVLOPER __ __*

Location: London, UK

Remote: YES

Technologies: JS, CSS, HTML, jade, coffeescript, gulp, grunt, node, sass,
less, angular, backbone, MEAN stack etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Projects posted here: sike, tyto, progre(c)ss, whirl, kody, various gulp and
spa boilerplate.

Blog: [http://www.medium.com/_jh3y](http://www.medium.com/_jh3y)

Twitter: _jh3y

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you come up with. Look forward to hearing from
you!

------
randomwalk152
SEEKING WORK: Toronto, Ontario, Canada or Remote

I am looking for either freelance / contract / consulting work. Even more so,
my interest is to make contacts with people in the startup scene in Toronto.

A summary of myself:

\- PhD in applied mathematics from one of the top US schools

\- Knowledgeable in machine learning, statistics, optimization, graph theory,
data analysis, data science, etc.

\- Expertise in quantitative finance, algorithmic trading, financial data
analysis

\- Fluent in a multitude of programming languages

\- Experienced in developing web apps in Django, Javascript, etc.

Things I would be interested in working with:

\- Functional languages: Scala, Haskell, Erlang, F#, etc.

\- GPU or FPGA: Cuda, OpenCL

\- Big Data: Hadoop, HBase, etc.

Contact me at randomwalk152 (AT) gmail (DOT) com

------
ryanipete
SEEKING WORK - Remote or San Francisco

I have five years of professional iOS experience and have been building apps
as an indie developer since the SDK was announced in early '08.

My first few years were spent working on high-profile iOS projects for
companies in the financial industry. My last three years have been spent
working as iOS engineer for a successful SF-based startup. I recently left my
full-time position to pursue freelance work and am looking for immediate or
near-future iOS projects.

More info and a full resume can be found on my website - ryanipete.com.

Alternatively, feel free to contact me directly - 303-526-6133, ryanipete -at-
gmail.

------
qute
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Germany (Europe)

Designer/Computer Scientist

Seeking work in:

1) Coding (Full stack web apps, Frontend > Backend)

2) Design (CI, Logos, Advertisement - both print and digital)

3) Research (Need someone who can think?)

\---RESEARCH---

Complete MSc in CS (German Quality). Researched my own theoretical idea
inspired by Texas Hold'em Poker - which 2 years later developed itself into my
final thesis. Grade: the best one.

Final Thesis (PDF, in English):
[https://github.com/QuteBits/final_thesis/blob/master/Diplom%...](https://github.com/QuteBits/final_thesis/blob/master/Diplom%20GE.pdf?raw=true)

My taste in ideas: [http://scriptogr.am/qutebits/post/q04-qute-hack-
ideas](http://scriptogr.am/qutebits/post/q04-qute-hack-ideas)

\---DESIGN---

Art school, 8 years professional experience (everything from designing a party
flyer to a complete CI or a 200+ pages book).

Portfolio: [https://coroflot.com/QutePixels/Work-
Commercial](https://coroflot.com/QutePixels/Work-Commercial)

Tools: Adobe Suite CS4

\---CODING---

> 5 years of professional experience. Programmed an enterprise grade
> communication/ordering platform (JS+jQuery/PHP/MySQL-Stack on top of
> Wordpress), an awesome frontend full of dashboards for an analytics tool
> (2000+ users) and an insanely hard 7-level version of Tetris.

GitHub: [https://github.com/QuteBits/vkpd](https://github.com/QuteBits/vkpd)

Languages: JavaScript (jQuery, AJAX, Meteor), PHP, Python

Languages (poked at least twice): C++, Java, Haskell, Assembler, Brainfuck

CMS: Wordpress, Contao

SQL: MySQL, PostgreSQL

VCS: Git

\---CONTACT---

Human languages: English, German, Russian

qute.bits (gmail)

~~~
hugovie
Great resume, Wish you get new interesting job!

------
desmondmonster
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote

Former accountant turned web developer- 5 years as a professional programmer
grown from the soil of solving business problems. I've worked on big apps,
small apps, consumer apps, internal apps, and enterprise apps. I like ideas
that are out there.

Looking for part-time work in Rails or iOS. I can build your prototype, add
capacity to your team, and help tune your processes.

Keywords: Rails, Javascript, iOS (objective-c, swift), Postgres, EC2,
Rabbitmq, Redis, Elasticsearch, and I'd especially love to do Clojure.

thanks! Desmond

[http://crevalle.io](http://crevalle.io) desmond [at] crevalle.io

------
amanda5885
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote C# .NET developer

\- Strong understanding of networking, routing, firewalls, inter-process
communication, threads

\- Experience with XAML and Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF)

\- Experience with Objective-C/Cocoa preferable

\- Mac development experience with Xamarin.Mac or Xcode and Cocoa (and
Objective-C and C to a lesser extent) highly desirable

\- Understanding of the “netsh advfirewall” (Windows) and “pfctl” (Mac)
commands for manipulating firewall rules desirable

\- Understanding DHCP, DNS leaks, and DNS resolver configuration on Windows
(IP Helper API) and Mac (scutil) desirable

If you're interested please contact me at my email address listed in my
profile.

------
j4pe
SEEKING WORK: Boston MA + remote availability

Full-stack web design and development in Ruby (Rails, Sinatra), JS (Ember,
other toys), Python (Django, Flask), & PHP (Laravel).

[http://j4p3.com/portfolio](http://j4p3.com/portfolio)

I've been helping ambitious tech companies craft really excellent stuff for a
few years now, from MVPs to UI widgets to new features on massive products. I
work fast, communicate constantly, and leave you with clean, highly readable
code that holds up well under future development.

It's been fun so far. Contact me if you need something built: bonner jp at
gmail.

------
shortsightedsid
SEEKING WORK: Phoenix or Remote

I have been working on Embedded Systems, Linux for years. I am a hands on
Software Architect and Technical Project Manager. I have taken products from
concept to launch, building highly motivated and fun teams along the way.

My focus is on Internet of Things and as such have a breath of experience on
Embedded Systems, Embedded Linux, Linux Kernel, Linux Filesystems/Distros,
Linux Applications, RTOS Baseports, Linux Multimedia, Cloud deployment, C/C++,
RoR, PHP, JS, Perl, and Common Lisp.

Contact me

Website: [http://www.heptaxel.com](http://www.heptaxel.com)

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Missouri

iOS/Android dev shop. Give us your JSON backend and we'll take it from there.

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.net](http://quarkworks.net)

Contact: koonce TA gmail.com

------
rk0567
SEEKING WORK - Remote .

I'm a full-stack web developer. I love building prototypes/MVPs.

My skills : Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, HTML5, CSS3/Sass, jQuery/CoffeeScript,
Bootstrap/Foundation, VPS/AWS/S3/Linux/Ubuntu/nginx, SEO/Inbound Marketing.

### Recent projects :

\+ [http://railyo.com](http://railyo.com) (A curated job board for Rails
Freelancers)

\+ [http://assembleyourpc.net](http://assembleyourpc.net) (a simple pc builder
tool)

My Blog : [http://blog.sudobits.com](http://blog.sudobits.com)

Contact : ramesh at rameshjha.com

------
hspin
SEEKING WORK - Boston, MA | Remote / Local

I'm an experienced frontend web developer with a good grasp of node.js and
full stack development.

I specialize in RESPONSIVE DESIGN - makes you site look PERFECT on everything
from tablets to phones to desktops.

As front end developer - HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, grunt, Bootstrap,
AngularJS, Sass and AJAX.

As back end developer - Node.js, Express, MongoDb, - Amazon AWS - Version
control with git.

Good UX Design - I Program the Hard Stuff - You Look GREAT!

Android CRUD apps using phonegap and a customize small css framework.

Getting pretty good with AngularJS and hoping to work with Ionic mobile
framework soon. Thanks!

------
Johnsel
SEEKING WORK - Maastricht, NL - Remote only

To cover my costs of living while bootstrapping a startup I am looking for
straight forward coding jobs. I am an experienced full stack developer with a
preference for backend development. I have almost 10 years experience coding
whereof 6 years professionally.

Please contact me for straight forward php, python or .net work only, as I do
not have the time to help define your requirements or pick up obscure new
technologies/libraries/coding practices.

Availability: between 15 and 25 hours a week.

Resume and rate available on request. jammsimons [@] gmail [.] com

------
thejteam
SEEKING WORK - MD/DC/VA or remote

Does your company need better technical marketing material? How about a white
paper describing your solution for enterprise customers? A well-written white
paper can be used to communicate to business customers the value of your SaaS
solution and how it can solve their problems.

I am a technical writer who spent over a decade in software engineering and
leading R&D projects before turning my focus to technical writing.

Contact me and we can start a discussion about how my experience and writing
skills can help your business.

jason@jrsummers.com

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK - Remote / San Francisco Bay Area

If you need a website makeover, responsive design, angular js, node js, ruby
on rails, squarespace customization, ios Android mobile apps built with
javascript phonegap Ionic Framework or Famo.us We also work on digital
strategy, mvps, social media, growth hacking and branding.

We're a trio of professionals based in Silicon Valley. We can deliver products
and solutions that look professional and function great. Drop us a line.

[http://www.r3dm.com/](http://www.r3dm.com/)

------
aox
SEEKING WORK - Remote / San Francisco Bay Area

I am a full stack developer with over 12 years experience working at agencies
and startups. I am available to take on any size project from a few days to
extended contracts. I can make regular office visits in the Bay Area as
needed.

Hire me for:

\- Python, Django

\- PHP (OO/MVC)

\- APIs & Interfaces

\- Javascript, JQuery, Backbone.js

\- MySQL, PostgreSQL

\- Linux System Admin & Performance

\---

Aaron Oxborrow

aaron@pastelabs.com

415-871-5944

[http://pastelabs.com](http://pastelabs.com)

[https://github.com/paste](https://github.com/paste)

[https://angel.co/aaron-oxborrow](https://angel.co/aaron-oxborrow)

------
phpnode
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Europe

Codemix is a small, experienced team of 4 freelance developers who specialize
in shipping high quality web & mobile apps quickly. We have some availability
at the moment and are interested in working with startups or larger,
established companies who need to bring their product to market without delay.

For a chat, email me at charles@codemix.com

you can also see our github page at
[https://github.com/codemix](https://github.com/codemix) \- we mostly work
with PHP and Node.js

------
reuven
SEEKING WORK - remote, from Israel

I've been a full-stack Web developer since 1993, when I set up one of the
first 100 Web sites in the world. I've been working as a consultant since
1995. I have extensive experience with Ruby (and Rails), Python, PostgreSQL,
JavaScript, and many other technologies. I have a PhD in Learning Sciences
from Northwestern University; I researched the intersection between online
communities, collaboration, social networks, and agent-based models.

My real value isn't my extensive technological know-how. Rather, it's my
ability to communicate effectively with both technical and non-technical
people, and to turn that communication into business value.

I know how to take business needs and turn them into software, by myself and
with others. I also know how to describe technical issues in terms that
business people can understand, that allow us to make informed decisions. Many
of my clients have used me as a remote, part-time CTO or lead developer.

I also help developers and teams improve their coding and management
practices. I frequently teach in-person courses in Python, Ruby/Rails,
PostgreSQL, and Git to such companies as Apple, Cisco, Freescale, HP, SANDisk,
and VMWare. I also offer online coaching/pairing services to individuals and
teams. I can be your "personal coding trainer," setting goals and meeting
several times each week to ensure that your code and coding improve.

My aim: Long-term, interesting projects with nice people. (Short-term
relationships can also be fine, depending on the work and myschedule.) Bottom
line, I like to speak with and help nice people, and feel privileged that my
work lets me do so. If I can incorporate elements of what I learned doing my
PhD -- an online collaborative platform and social network for agent-based
modelers ([http://modelingcommons.org/](http://modelingcommons.org/)) -- then
that would delight me even more.

If I can be of help to you or your company, contact me at reuven@lerner.co.il,
or on Skype as "reuvenlerner". You can also read more about me at
[http://lerner.co.il/](http://lerner.co.il/) , and on my blog at
[http://blog.lerner.co.il/](http://blog.lerner.co.il/) .

------
jwvGoethe88
SEEKING WORK, Remote or Cheyenne, Wyoming, USA.

Senior web developer and security analyst seeking remote work on security-
focused projects. Extensive experience with IAM, secure coding, research,
analysis, threatscape analysis, low- and high-level computer architecture,
telecommunications. I have plenty of development work but seek to transition
to remote, security-focused projects which could involve
development/Architecture/R&D.

Joe Gerber www.linkedin.com/pub/joe-gerber/8/868/42b/

------
rubiquity
SEEKING WORK - Remote (from Calgary, Canada)

Languages: Ruby, Elixir/Erlang, JavaScript, CoffeeScript

Frameworks/Libraries: Rails, Sinatra, Node.js, Backbone.js, React.js

Databases: MySQL, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, Redis

I can help in all parts of the stack on any Web project and any back-end
development for mobile applications. My specialties are scaling, performance
and writing maintainable code. In the past I've taught teams object-oriented
design and Test-driven Development.

I live in Canada but I am a US Citizen, in case that matters to you.

Email is: richard@<my username>.com

------
maxs
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a software developer and a data scientist. I have a background in applied
statistics, mathematics, physics and quantitative finance. I have written
production systems dealing with big data, analytics, prediction and
interactive visualization.

Please contact me for references and additional information.

My site: [http://kpartite.com](http://kpartite.com)

My LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maksimsipos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maksimsipos)

------
bliti
SEEKING WORK: US or remote. Will travel. Long term OK.

\- Python - Django, Flask

\- PHP - Codeigniter, Laravel, Wordpress

\- C# .NET ASP.NET MVC

Why me?

I have been consulting with startups for the past 5 years and have a proven
track record.

Contact information: pablo.rivera.programmer[at]gmail

## Note ##

Get in touch even if you don't require my services. I might be able to connect
you with the right people.

 __References available upon request __

Currently finishing up a project called Drawp
([http://www.drawpforschool.com](http://www.drawpforschool.com)). Looking for
the next challenge.

------
JohnnyLee
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Milwaukee/Madison/Chicago area.

I currently have 40-50% availability.

I have a CS degree, and recently completed a master's in plasma physics. My
most recent experience involves data analysis, hardware interfaces, modeling
and simulations, and distributed computing.

I've recently become a big fan of Go, and have experience mainly in C, C++,
and Python.

Github: [https://github.com/johnnylee](https://github.com/johnnylee) Email:
hn@crumpington.com

------
kachhalimbu
SEEKING WORK - remote

Location: Taipei

Technologies: JavaScript (AngularJS, NodeJS, ExpressJS), Java, Python (Django)

Resume:
[http://tw.linkedin.com/in/ashishdasnurkar/](http://tw.linkedin.com/in/ashishdasnurkar/)

Email: ashish.dasnurkar@gmail.com

Currently looking for part-time/full-time REMOTE only. I have 10+ years
professional work experience and I have full stack development experience with
the technologies mentioned above. My recent work has been on a Ajax UI
framework.

Contact me for more details

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Thailand

Looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and server
infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a very flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via stephen (dot) reay (at) me (dot) com

------
caw
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Houston

Linux DevOps / Sysadmin

Looking to setup a new computing environment, expand your existing, or bring
in new services? Or are you swamped with Ops-related technical debt and need
to get out from under the backlog before it hurts your company? I can help you
find solutions to these problems and more.

I can also provide Linux and Linux sysadmin related training to your
employees, so that they can grow and learn new skills.

If you're interested, my email is in my profile.

------
amis99
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Over 15 Years Web development experience (65% Back end, 35% Front end).

Skill set: Wordpress/Drupal/CodeIgniter/Yii (Components, Hacks, Themes, you
name it - I've done it), JavaScript (jQuery/Backbone/some Angular), Django
(more Python than Django).

Seeking: Part Time (<25 hours a week), prepared to increase time eventually
for ongoing projects. The more of a challenge it is, the more motivated I am
to dig deeper.

Location: Germany, Working Remote only.

Contact: admin@kidsil.net

------
hjennerway
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Chester, England

\- Mostly .NET experience, evenly spread across WebForms, MVC, WPF, WinForms
and Mobile (Compact Framework/Windows Phone) \- iOS (2 apps) \- JavaScript,
jQuery, HTML and CSS3 are my bag, baby \- Umbraco

Portfolio - [http://lime49.com](http://lime49.com) LinkedIn -
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/hjennerway](http://www.linkedin.com/in/hjennerway)

------
samaras
SEEKING WORK - Johannesburg, RSA - Remote/Travel

PHP, Python, Java and Javascript Developer. Have over 5 years experience in
software development.

CMS - Joomla Frameworks - Django, Web2py, NodeJS Databases - MySQL Other-
Scala, Erlang, C# Software - Git

Contacts found at [http://za.linkedin.com/pub/samuel-
komfi/24/7ab/a0a](http://za.linkedin.com/pub/samuel-komfi/24/7ab/a0a)

------
grimtrigger
SEEKING WORK - remote or NYC

[http://aakilfernandes.com](http://aakilfernandes.com)

I'm a full stack web developer based in New York City. I'm currently looking
for contract/freelance positions.

Skills:

HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap, Javascript, jQuery, jQuery UI, jQuery Mobile,
Underscore.js, JSON, AJAX, Backbone.js, (getting started with Angular.js),
PHP, mySQL, Laravel, Cordova/PhoneGap, Git, Photoshop

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Germany)

I do custom electronics and robotics development work. My focus is on quickly
getting a project from idea to prototype. Also happy to advise on technical or
financial feasibility of a project. Experience in motion control, chemical
automation, biosensing, 3d printing, miniaturization. Discounts available for
open source work. Contact me at kliment@0xfb.com

------
kefeizhou
SEEKING FREELANCER - New York City (preferred) or Remote Looking for part-time
experienced web dev (Python, AngularJS) to help us build technology for sales
teams. Prefer someone with strong frontend skills who might be open to joining
full-time in the future. If interested, send an email to dan at marketir.com
with a brief intro, sample projects and hourly rates.

------
rebelidealist
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or have meeting in SF.

A small, nimble team with a ton of full stack Ruby / Rails experience. We have
done many projects dealing payments, marketplaces, and social networking apis.

We can work on the LAMP stack also. (CI, Laravel) More than happy to dive into
React or Angular.

Portfolio: [http://rebelidealist.com/](http://rebelidealist.com/)

------
rcodesmith
SEEKING FREELANCER in Chicago area.

We're looking for JavaScript developers with experience building systems based
on Node.js and JavaScript UI technologies (e.g. AngularJS, React.js, Polymer).

To find out more, look us up at: [http://encanto.github.io/blog/encanto-
engineering/](http://encanto.github.io/blog/encanto-engineering/)

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

[http://masswerks.com](http://masswerks.com)

I’m a design consultant and work with internet companies focusing on UI, UX
and visual design.

I’ve worked with companies like TalentBin (acq. by Monster) and BuddyMedia
(acq. by Salesforce).

Here’s what I can do for you:

* Planning

* UX & wireframes

* Visual design, app design, interface design

* Marketing websites, landing pages, onboarding, conversion optimization

* Design and UX audits

Contact: marco@masswerks.com

------
speeder
SEEKING WORK, I am in São Paulo, Brazil, have good internet connection to
remote.

I know mostly Lua, C and C++, in that order, also worked in the past with
Obj-C and Android Java (I am a bit rusty there) and many other miscellaneous
languages, APIs, frameworks, etc...

I can design mobile apps and games and desktop games (well, apps too, but that
is not my strong suit).

My site: www.coderofworlds.com

------
apineda
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I like to help with product/business consulting. I'm also an experienced web
dev and partner with devs regarding Meteor.js and PHP/Laravel. I've worked on
real-time projects (train movement monitoring) but more commonly niche
business web applications & products. I've been on product hunt. More info
upon request.

------
chatmasta
SEEKING FREELANCER - I'm in New Haven CT, partner in Taiwan. Remote ok.

We are starting a new kind of VPN company. We need help in all phases of
coding. If you are an expert in any of the following, shoot me an email with
your qualifications and interests, and we can discuss more:

Python (flask), Ansible, Softether, C++, TomatoOS, Tor, Javascript, OpenWRT

Email: miles@5280holdings.com

------
satyam07
SEEKING WORK - NEW DELHI - INDIA satyam905 [at] gmail.com (Remote work - Yes)

Basic designing skills, Novice to be true. Strong learning capabilities.
Graphic design, Interface design, creating and managing promotional campaigns.
content creation. Previous experience - worked with Non profits and social
empowerment initiatives.

------
dandruffhead
SEEKING WORK - remote, from KL, Malaysia

My current job involves working with Hadoop and ML. Previously, I was a full
stack engineer.

I am looking for web development work preferably front-end, I can do back-end
as well but prefer front-end work for now.

Fluent in Python, C#, JS and have worked with Rails previously.

I speak fluent English (Educated in US)

------
nikz
SEEKING WORK | Remote or London, UK

Full-stack Rails developer, been using Rails since before v1.0. I've just
moved to London and I'm looking for something for ~20 hours per week.

More about me: [http://nikwakelin.com](http://nikwakelin.com)

Email me: me@nikwakelin.com

------
LogIN-

      SEEKING WORK - Remote
      Technologies: Javascript, node.js, nodewebkit, HTML5, PHP4/5, 
                    (Jade, Bootstrap, jQuery, backbone, underscore, WebRTC, raphaeljs ...), 
                    Python, C++11/v8, grunt, android/java, PostgreSQL/MySQL/MongoDB/nedb/SQlite3, 
                    *nix, shell scripting, nginx/apache, git, bind9, dovecot, postfix, openvpn, 
                    rsync, mdadm, AWS, vsftpd, file-systems/fuse, travis-ci, some API's + others..
      Resume: upon request  + samples of code or github profile
      I'm interested in both frontend and backend development and also in webkit environment, 
      but i am not limited to other kind of development like (healthcare tools, SaaS, messaging, NLP..) 
      since my primary passion is to solve problems, develop high quality code have fun and hack stuff.
      I currently have 60% availability.
      Contact me at info [at] ivantomic {dot} com

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Spain

My primary tools are Ruby(on Rails/Sinatra/Padrino),

JavaScript(Angular, Backbone, Raphael).

I would love to talk to you so please get in touch.

Visit [http://coderelax.com](http://coderelax.com) or email:
filipe@coderelax.com

------
brickcap
SEEKING WORK

Location: India

Remote: Yes

On site: Yes (if assistance is provided)

skill: couchdb

contact: akshatjiwan@gmail.com

stackoverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-jiwan-
sharma](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1263781/akshat-jiwan-sharma)

------
david04
== Full-Stack Developer == (SEEKING WORK)

Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Scala, Lift, Postgres

Resume:
[http://about.redtigersoftware.com/](http://about.redtigersoftware.com/)

Email: davidbranquinho@gmail.com

Significant experience with MVP's.

------
japh31
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Europe)

15 years of Perl programming experience. Full-stack developer. Fluent English.

perllance@yandex.ru

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - from India.

I'm the creator of xtopdf, a PDF creation toolkit for Python. xtopdf is used
by Packt Publishing, the Software Freedom Law Center, ESRI.nl and others.

xtopdf can create both business reports and ebooks, and currently has support
for the following input formats (more are always in the pipeline): text, DBF,
CSV, TSV/TDV, XLS, XLSX, DOCX, ODBC, SQLAlchemy, MongoDB, Berkeley DB, SQLite,
standard input, XML.

An online presentation that gives a good overview of xtopdf:

[http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slid.es/vasudevram/xtopdf)

xtopdf source code on Bitbucket:

[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram/xtopdf)

An article about xtopdf for Packt Publishing:

[http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf](http://www.packtpub.com/article/Using_xtopdf)
(link may be broken, can send the original article)

[http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf](http://google.com/search?q=xtopdf)

Have been an independent developer for the last several years, with many years
of experience in many technical areas. Have contracted/consulted to multiple
startups based in USA and India. Earlier worked for large well-known US
software product and Indian software services companies.

Skills: Python, C, Linux, UNIX, many open source technologies, many databases,
XML-RPC, PDF programming (both PDF generation and PDF text extraction), file
and data format conversion, data munging, command-line utility development,
Flask, MongoDB, SQLAlchemy, REST API design and development (in Python and
Flask), Bottle, various others.

Worked on Ruby, Rails and Java earlier. Was server lead / senior engineer for
two commercial Rails-based dot-com products earlier, by US companies. One of
them was TaskBin -[http://taskbin.com](http://taskbin.com) .

Databases worked on: Postgres, MySQL, MongoDB, Oracle, Sybase, Informix,
SQLite, MS SQL Server. Used databases in most of the projects I've worked on
in my career.

Worked on a best-selling retail banking product (earlier, in C with
proprietary DB and UI libs). Was team leader for a database middleware product
(in C) that was widely used in client projects by a top software services
company.

Did a lot of UNIX support and successful troubleshooting for years (some years
earlier), still have some of those skills, which are often useful in
development too. Had many times recovered clients' data from corrupted file
systems or crashed machines (with no backups :), using various tricks of the
trade learnt on the job, and solved various other software problems, often
involving various interacting software components (from OS level through
language compilers to application programs and databases). Wrote lots of
utilities in C and UNIX shell tools (sed, awk, grep and friends) to automate
various tasks (for both users and developers), convert data between various
formats from one platform to another, etc.

Relevant links:

My Bitbucket account with my open source projects:

[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram)

Biz site: [http://www.dancingbison.com](http://www.dancingbison.com) (see
Home, Products, Services, About pages there)

[http://www.binpress.com/profile/vasudev-
ram/3425](http://www.binpress.com/profile/vasudev-ram/3425)

Posts about Python:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python)

Posts about xtopdf:

[http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf](http://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/xtopdf)

Blog: [http://jugad2.blogspot.com](http://jugad2.blogspot.com)

Article by me about "Developing a Linux command-line utility" (in C) was
published on IBM developerWorks and translated by IBM into Chinese and
Japanese for those versions of their site. Some organizations have developed
production command line tools using that article as a guide. (Article archived
from the IBM dW site after being there for some time, can send the original.)

Contact info:
[http://dancingbison.com/contact.html](http://dancingbison.com/contact.html)
(email, Skype). Twitter: @vasudevram

------
trounce
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Rails full stack, with a focus on the front end

I've been building two mobile-first Rails web apps using contractors for
several months. The apps work and I have a good senior back-end Rails
developer working for me adding new features. But I now need a new senior
full-stack Rails developer to help me upgrade/reinvent the UI/UX -
particularly, making the apps look better, easier to use, faster loading, the
flows more intuitive, and helping user onboarding. I need someone with very
strong HTML5/CSS3/JS development skills along with full-stack Rails, to build
out my ideas and improve performance.

The developer needs to be able to make changes directly to the Rails apps,
including adding and changing automated Capybara/Test::Unit integration tests.
Consumer-facing UI/UX design experience and interest is a plus, but is not
required.

I'm looking for someone full-time, paid hourly/weekly, to work with me and the
back-end engineer in a very agile, collaborative way, to improve the product
and get it launched. I need the right person for several months.

Ideal candidate: * Computer science or engineering undergraduate degree *
Several years experience developing web apps in Rails * Interest in consumer-
focused apps and friendly UI/UX * Based in North or South America, for good
time zone overlap with West Coast US each day for iterative/agile development
* Independent, not agency * Fast written English for live text chat * Interest
in helping to shape a consumer product, rather than just building against
specifications * Possibility of joining as a founding employee in due course

I'm a self-funding, hands-on, full-time sole founder, with a strong business
and computer science background. I'm based in Silicon Valley, and the ideal
person would be based in North or South America, to give substantial time zone
overlap for collaboration via live chat (HipChat).

The stack: * Rails 4 * Bootstrap 3 * Javascript and JQuery. No front end
framework currently in place * PostgreSQL (relational) and DynamoDB (NoSQL)
databases

It's mostly a server-side Rails apps that need some JS/JQuery for user input,
validation, page transitions, widget integration

Target: * Primarily HTML5 mobile web - primarily small screen sizes, iOS and
Android devices * It needs to work (but not necessarily be
optimized/responsive for) desktop and tablet too

Tools: * Git for version control * GitHub for code hosting * Code Climate for
automated code quality review * CodeShip for automated testing * Heroku for
app hosting * Amazon RDS and DynamoDB for database hosting * Amazon CloudFront
for CDN * HipChat for chat * Trello for project management

Target compensation: $35/hour, i.e. $1,400/week for full-time

David <at> lab955 dot com

~~~
Richi777
Hi,

We at InfoBeans Inc. can help you make this App look better.

We are a CMMI Level 3 Software Services Company Headquartered in California
and offices in Georgia.

We work on competitive rates with world class technology team ready to support
in flexible business models.

I look forward to your reply.

Thanks & Regards,

Richard Sawant Business Development Team Tel: +1 404 400 1891 || E-Mail:
richard.sawant@infobeans.com || URL: www.infobeans.com

------
marklit
SEEKING WORK, based in Estonia (GMT + 3) half the year and the rest in London,
Remote Projects Only.

I'm a full stack developer with 12+ years of professional experience.

I'm finishing up a project for Google. I'm available full time from October
14th but I can do half-days before then.

I've done both back- and frontend work for BAA (projects for Heathrow,
Stansted and Gatwick Airports), Bank of America Merrill Lynch, Blackberry,
Bloomberg, British Telecom, Danone, Financial Times, Ford, Google, ITV, Krispy
Kreme, Nectar, News International (now News UK), PricewaterhouseCoopers, Pizza
Hut, Royal Bank of Scotland, Royal Mail, T-Mobile, UKTV, Vertu (Nokia
subsidiary at the time), Williams Formula 1 Team and Xerox.

I specialise in Python, Django, Go, Postgres, Hadoop, Spark, Elasticsearch,
Solr, Celery, RabbitMQ, ffmpeg, Google App Engine, Google Compute Engine,
Amazon EC2, Cloudfront, S3, Linode, Digital Ocean, Capistrano, Rubber, Fabric,
Jenkins, HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, Yeoman, Grunt, Bower, HTML5, AngularJS,
backbone.js, D3, RESTful API design. I'm a big believer in test-driven
development.

My email address is at the top of my CV:
[http://www.marksblogg.com/cv](http://www.marksblogg.com/cv) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/marklitwintschik](https://www.linkedin.com/in/marklitwintschik)

I hold both a Canadian and a British passport.

------
osenar
SEEKING WORK - Remote

echnologies: HTML5, CSS3, LESS, SASS, Javascript, jQuery, PHP, MySQL, Laravel,
Sublime text, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign

Resume: [http://vidakovic.si/](http://vidakovic.si/)

Email: miha (at) vidakovic (dot) si

Worked on many projects in course of four years. Have great experience in HTML
and CSS, web designing and protoryping mobile applications. Basic knowlage of
PHP, MySQL and Laravel. Willing to work full time or project based.

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: Please! Not required though.

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume: available on request

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908

Ohloh profile:
[https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.ohloh.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

Gitorious profile:
[https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley](https://gitorious.org/~jdarnley)

